# Awning Rot



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

The white underside of our awning is peeling away. It is the area that is exposed to the elements when it is rolled up. I'm considering a ******* looking patch job with some white duct tape until I can get it replaced. Any better suggestions?

Meanwhile, anyone use this product or something like it?

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/20-patio-awning-cover/72090

I would bet a long piece of PVC sewer pipe (the cheap, thin-wall stuff) split down the side would do just as good of a job for $100 less.

Kevin


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm curious too. Being new to RV'ing I noticed that not only does ours have pin holes along the top but every time after it rains the thing smells like a wet boat and is all wet inside. I like the idea of that cover and hope it's not too late for us to save the current awning.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks good. I guess we would need to pull the picnic table over and use that to install the cover and clips. 
I hate having DW put out the electric awning while I'm under it and have that awfully stinky water fall on me.
Let us know if you find that thin walled pipe.


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

I will be following this thread as I have the same issues.

Two options I was thinking about are:

1) Use the white awning tape I can get from the local Canadian Tire store. or

2) Try the spray on "Leak Sealer" on the awning where it is starting to deteriorate.

Both may help protect it from getting worse and may stop the leaking.
I will wait to see what other people have done.

Thanks

Boomer


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

The best solution out there is to replace the fabric. If you are going to pull the trigger on this do no replace it with another vinyl awning. Upgrade to the acrylic fabric. This will allow the awning to breath. No more stinky water. No more horrible odors. if you live where it is exposed to the weather 24/7, upgrade and get an alumashield. That will protect your awning in a cocoon while its rolled up. We did this years ago and never regretted it. Most of our friends that have seen our awning have changed theirs out too. It is worth looking into and it is a pretty easy fix.
Hope this helps,
Brian
By the way. once vinyl starts to "potato chip" it will only get worse!


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Ridgway it sounds expensive, but where did you source it from?
I have seen the style with the aluminum leading edge and wondered why they don't all come that way...guessing cost.
So can a guy (or gal) replace just the fabric without buying an entire awning assembly?
Mine is 16' and I'd like to know what to expect price-wise. 
Chad


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Camping world can order the fabric for you. or you can order on line here at American RV. give them a call and tell them what you need. you can order just the fabrick without the alumashield if you want to save some $$. there are many how to videos on you tube for the awning fabric. It is not too difficult but you will need to replace a few rivets that need to be drilled out.
Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I replaced our awning fabric earlier this year after a "incident" on our last trip last October... I ordered it from rvawningsmart.com .. Cheapest place I could find online and only place that didn't charge an excessive amount for shipping to Canada... They were also recommended to by several other campers who have used them in the past.. I had a fellow camper who has now replaced about 10 awnings for others, help out with the instal and everything was completed in about 3 hours..

RV Awnings Mart


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Snow said:


> I replaced our awning fabric earlier this year after a "incident" on our last trip last October... I ordered it from rvawningsmart.com .. Cheapest place I could find online and only place that didn't charge an excessive amount for shipping to Canada... They were also recommended to by several other campers who have used them in the past.. I had a fellow camper who has now replaced about 10 awnings for others, help out with the instal and everything was completed in about 3 hours..
> 
> RV Awnings Mart


Thanks for the link, I got their last 19' awning shade $82 delivered to my door. Figured I saved at least $60- $70.

Pat.


----------

